# "Nem tesz semmit"?



## arlett

Sziasztok, azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy ti használjátok-e a fenti kifejezést a "szívesen" szinonimájaként? Én többször igen, de ami azt illeti, rendszeresen csodálkozó pillantásokat kapok érte, és senkit nem ismerek, aki ezt rendszeresen mondaná... Mit gondoltok? Elavultan, vagy netalántán fellengzősen hangzik?
- Köszönöm még egyszer a segítségedet.
- Ugyan, _nem tesz semmit_.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia arlett és üdv a fórumon!

Én szóban nem használom, de írásban (főleg valami irodalmi műben vagy annak fordításában) el tudom képzelni. 
Nem mondanám elavultnak, sem fellengzősnek, csak az élőbeszédben nem szokásos - legalábbis az én környezetemben. 
(Talán még akkor sem volt, amikor nem tegeztek tinik idősebbeket első látásra...)


----------



## francisgranada

Én se használom a "szívesen" szinonímájaként, de nekem se tűnik elavultnak sem fellengzősnek.  Talán inkább figyelmeztetés vagy bocsánat kérés esetén használnám, például: 

- Vigyázz, bepiszkolod a nadrágodat!
- Nem tesz semmit, már úgyis elég piszkos. 

- Bocsánat (< valaki rálépett a lábamra)!
- Nem tesz semmit.


----------



## franknagy

francisgranada said:


> Én se használom a "szívesen" szinonímájaként, de nekem se tűnik elavultnak sem fellengzősnek.  Talán inkább figyelmeztetés vagy bocsánat kérés esetén használnám, például:
> 
> - Vigyázz, bepiszkolod a nadrágodat!
> - Nem tesz semmit, már úgyis elég piszkos.
> 
> - Bocsánat (< valaki rálépett a lábamra)!
> - Nem tesz semmit.



Az első "nem tesz semmit" helyett azt szokás mondani:
"nem számít".
A második "nem tesz semmit" helyett azt szokás mondani:
"Én is azon járok, csak a másik oldalán."


----------



## francisgranada

franknagy said:


> Az első "nem tesz semmit" helyett azt szokás mondani:
> "nem számít".


Egyetértek. Tulajdonképpen azt akartam mondani, hogy a "nem tesz semmit" mintha inkább a "nem baj"-nak volna értelmileg a szinonimája. 





> A második "nem tesz semmit" helyett azt szokás mondani:
> "Én is azon járok, csak a másik oldalán."


----------



## lyancsie

Szia!

Én rendszeresen használom a ,,szívesen'' helyett is, nem is igazán van olyan élményem, hogy emiatt csodálkoztak volna


----------



## tomtombp

Kicsit talám modoros a modern mindennapi nyelvhasználatban, talán kicsit régies, de szerintem mindenki megérti. Lehet, hogy a fiatalok nem, mostanában nem nagyon hallottam.


----------



## tomtombp

Ha még eléteszünk egy "Ugyan már"-t is, akkor nekem teljesen a Rátonyi Róbert, Kabos Gyula vonulatú régi magyar filmekből ismert úrizáló stílust idézi

A másik oldalról pedig, ezt a fórumot olvasva nem győzök csodálkozni, hogy némelyek nyelvhasználatában, főleg azokéban, akik nem az anyaországban élnek, mennyire megmaradtak a szép magyar nyelvi elemek. Magyarországon, különösképpen a városokban és a fővárosban, a világ globális felgyorsulásával és felszínessé válásával összhangban eluralkodott a nyelv leegyszerűsödése, elsekélyesedése.

Egyébként az angol nyelvben hasonló folyamatok mentek/mennek végbe. Az eredeti British angol Amerikában tökéletesen "áramvonalasodott" és ez a praktikusabb, egyszerűbb angol kezd visszatérni a szigetországba is. Jelenleg az angolok tudnak az eredeti/királynői/posh angolul is, de egymás között a praktikusabb, rövidebb,  modern, amerikanizálódott formát használják és abban a szövegkörnyezetben számukra is furcsán hat egy-egy ilyen posh fordulat.

Edit: Most olvasom, hogy az eredeti posztban is ott van előtte az "ugyan", ami még jobban megerősíti a véleményemet.


----------



## franknagy

tomtombp said:


> mennyire megmaradtak a szép magyar nyelvi elemek.


Ez nem magyar, hanem általános jelenség. A nyelv változása a nyelvterület közepéről indul, és nem jut el a peifériális és az elszakadt nyelvi szórványokba.


----------



## francisgranada

Nem akarok "illúzió-romboló" lenni, de pusztán nyelvészeti szempontból - tudomásom szerint - az elszigetelt nyelvek általában (statisztikailag) kb. ugyanannyira innovatívok illetve konzervatívok mint a többiek. Más kérdés, hogy gyakran inkább a konzervatív/archaikus vonásokat vagyunk hajlamosak  észrevenni ...


----------



## franknagy

francisgranada said:


> gyakran inkább a konzervatív/archaikus vonásokat vagyunk hajlamosak  észrevenni ...



Mert azokat ismerjük, elavultnak és a mai szóhasználatban nevetségesnek tartjuk.
Észrevesszük persze a nyelvi szigetbe a környező nyelvből beszivárgó szavakat is.


----------



## Zsanna

Eszembe jutott egy másik kifejezés, a _szóra sem érdemes_, amit valószínűleg gyakrabban hallani, de még ezt sem sokszor... (Talán egyre kevésbé vagyunk udvariasak?)


----------



## tomtombp

Zsanna said:


> Eszembe jutott egy másik kifejezés, a _szóra sem érdemes_, amit valószínűleg gyakrabban hallani, de még ezt sem sokszor... (Talán egyre kevésbé vagyunk udvariasak?)



Nekem ez pontosan ugyanaz a kategória. Igen, semmi baj velük, csak a nyelv egyszerűsödik, talán túlságosan is. Köznyelvben én pl. egyszerűen sokszor csak egy "ok"-t "dobok" a "bocsánat"-ra válaszul. Vagy egy elharapott végű "semmi gond"-ot. Fontosabb a gesztikuláció: megértő mosoly, stb. Mindazonáltal a példám se nem követendő, se nem mérvadó


----------



## arlett

Köszönöm a válaszokat. Nekem a _szóra sem érdemes_ mintha egy kissé lekezelő / leereszkedő lenne (vagy csak én hallottam olyan emberektől).
- Köszönöm, hogy segítettél.
- Ugyan, _szóra sem érdemes. - _valahogy e mondat mellé egy gúnyos fintort vagy lenéző pillantást képzelek el automatikusan


----------



## francisgranada

arlett said:


> Nekem a _szóra sem érdemes_ mintha egy kissé lekezelő / leereszkedő lenne (vagy csak én hallottam olyan emberektől).


Vagy úriaskodó, midenestre nekem is van egy ilyen érzésem. Nyilván függ a konkrét helyzettől és az intonációtól is.


----------



## Zsanna

A "szóra sem érdemes"-t egy filmben hallottam a minap, de ott határozottan udvarias benyomást keltett. 
A filmben azonban sokkal természetesebben hangzott, mint normál élő beszédben hangzott volna.


----------

